# Got Cleaning Crew :)/Questions?



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok well iv finally went out and bought myself 4 blue legged snails....but i think one of them might not even be alive lol.....umm i also got a green emerald crab and i for get the name of my shrimp....the guy wrote down a coral shrimp.....but i think it was a different name.....the description of it is that its white and has like red strips through out its body ill take a picture and post it tomorrow morning. 

Any ideas on what i should feed the shrimp and grab? Iv been giving it normal flakes but i wanna buy something they would be familiar with since they are salt water.

And also i was going to purchase an urchin but the the guy was telling me if i have coral they will kill it. Is that true? That is why i crabbed the crab instead 


I will post pictures tomorrow of everything...


----------



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

*Pictures *

Here is a picture of my 1st coral









Here are a few pictures of my shrimp.....still trying to figure out what type it is.....maybe someone can identify it for me :lol: and also for some reason he really likes the back of the tank.....im not sure why......could it be the current is to strong for him?

And as for my Green Emerald Crab hes very tiny and i haven't seen him at all today.....i hope hes ok 
:?


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey.

Your green emerald crab will be naturally reclusive, he will come out mainl during feeding time. 

The shrimp you have purchased is a Coral Banded Shrimp. I'm surprised they just sold this to you on the spot because these shrimp tend to become quite aggressive as they mature and get larger. It is aggressive towards other shrimp, snails, and hermits. I wouldn't be surprised if you found many empty hermit shells over the next little while.

This is not a guaranteeed end result, it varies from specimen to specimen. You may have a totally docile one who won't ever touch your CUC.

You didn't tell me you were getting THIS thing over the phone!!


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Aquatic_Fan said:


> Ok well iv finally went out and bought myself 4 blue legged snails....but i think one of them might not even be alive lol.....umm i also got a green emerald crab and i for get the name of my shrimp....the guy wrote down a coral shrimp.....but i think it was a different name.....the description of it is that its white and has like red strips through out its body ill take a picture and post it tomorrow morning.
> 
> Any ideas on what i should feed the shrimp and grab? Iv been giving it normal flakes but i wanna buy something they would be familiar with since they are salt water.
> 
> ...


Hmm, Blue legged snail? I didnt realize snails had legs. lol, sorry. I assume you meant to say Blue legged hermits? Good choice, though Zebra reef hermits tend to do a better job on a broader variety of algaes and cyano. Still, blue legs are a good choice to start out with. They are probably the least aggressive. The emerald crab is also a good addition, but watch out, they will knock over rockwork and corals, especially when they get to full size. The coral banded shrimp can be hit or miss, Ive had good luck with them, but they will make quick lunch of other shrimp, crabs, and snails. You might have been better going with a golden coral banded, as they do not get as large as the one you have. Personally, I would look to trade the coral banded for a few peppermints or cleaner shrimp. 

and a bit of advice, skip the urchin, they're a royal pain in the arse. Im not sure about them eating corals, but they do eat algae, including Coraline algae, so if you want to see nice coloration of your rock, skip the urchin, or keep it in a sump.


----------



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

MattD said:


> Hey.
> 
> Your green emerald crab will be naturally reclusive, he will come out mainl during feeding time.
> 
> ...


Lol im sorry matt d i couldnt find any other shrimp Blood Shrimp $50....i was so tempted man lol......next time


----------



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

SKAustin said:


> Aquatic_Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Ok well iv finally went out and bought myself 4 blue legged snails....but i think one of them might not even be alive lol.....umm i also got a green emerald crab and i for get the name of my shrimp....the guy wrote down a coral shrimp.....but i think it was a different name.....the description of it is that its white and has like red strips through out its body ill take a picture and post it tomorrow morning.
> ...


Lmao i meant to say blue legged hermits..lol i just realized snails dont have feet......i was probably thinking of snails when i was typing ad just typed it in instead of hermit lol.....jeese.....ok thanks for the advice im just gonna skip the urchin even my buddy is having problems with the one he has......it keeps taking his torch coralland carrying ti around.....pretty funny and crazy at the same time.....but he now glued the coral down so the urchin is now carrying snails and suhc for a ride lol.....but yea maybe when my shrimp gets big ill trade him......what about blood shrimp do they get big.....i was thinking of getting one of those instead


----------

